# mk3 2.0 8v torque specs



## needlessthing (Oct 28, 2005)

have a couple questions...i have done some searching but cant find it.

it is a mk3 2.0 8v. Working on my buddies car this week and cant find the info on the net anywhere.

1. Need torque sequence and spec for head bolts.

2. Same for Intake manifold

3. exhaust manifold.


----------



## Eganx (Apr 30, 2004)

head bolts are torque to yeild 

step one 30 ft/lb, step two 44 ft/lb, step 3 90* turn, step four 90* turn

start in the center and work your way out going from one side to the other.....


intake is 15 ft/lb


----------



## ryandZA (Jun 4, 2007)




----------



## needlessthing (Oct 28, 2005)

thanks guys exactly what I needed..


----------

